# Amazon is trying to be sneaky



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Beware, I just caught them. I was just about to purchase a camera by a seller Electronic Basket which is fulfilled by Amazon, only when I saw the order summary did I see that the seller was no longer Eletronic Basket, it changed to 800 Photo Video LLC which is not even click-able so you can't find information about them. I checked another camera sold by Electronic Basket, this time a black instead of silver and the seller again was not Electronic Basket, it was Adorama Camera which is also not click-able but I searched the name on Amazon search box and it has totally different reviews than Electronic Basket which means it's a different seller. This one has some negative reviews unlike Electronic Basket, so people think they are buying it from a good seller but they are not. How the hell is someone supposed to buy a camera from a seller you can't find any information of like 800 Photo Video LLC?


----------

